# Πολιτεία



## deerdock

Ποια είναι η ακριβής μετάφραση της λέξεως στα αγγλικά; Συνήθως την βλέπω μεταφραζόμενη ως "state", "constitution", "polity", "republic", και διερωτώμαι ποια λέξη εξ αυτών είναι ορθή.


----------



## Perseas

Στα ελληνικά δεν έχει μόνο μία σημασία: 
1. το κράτος (state)
2. η κυβέρνηση (government)
3. λογοτεχνικά συνήθως: πόλη (town)
4. στην αρχαιότητα: μορφή πολιτεύματος (δημοκρατία, ολιγαρχία)
Πλάτωνος Πολιτεία (Plato's Republic)
5. συμπεριφορά (conduct, behaviour)

Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με την πρώτη και δεύτερη σημασία.


----------



## deerdock

Perseas said:


> Στα ελληνικά δεν έχει μόνο μία σημασία:
> 1. το κράτος (state)
> 2. η κυβέρνηση (government)
> 3. λογοτεχνικά συνήθως: πόλη (town)
> 4. στην αρχαιότητα: μορφή πολιτεύματος (δημοκρατία, ολιγαρχία)
> Πλάτωνος Πολιτεία (Plato's Republic)
> 5. συμπεριφορά (conduct, behaviour)
> 
> Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με την πρώτη και δεύτερη σημασία.



Άρα η λέξη "constitution", η οποία δίδεται στην αρχαία έννοια της λέξεως, δεν είναι πρέπουσα; Επίσης, θεωρώ τη μετάφραση (republic) της Πολιτείας του Πλάτωνος, η οποία ξεκίνησε με τη μετάφραση του τίτλου στα λατινικά, ως λανθασμένη.


----------



## Perseas

Ο όρος "Πολιτεία" στο έργο "Αθηναίων Πολιτεία"  αναφέρεται συγκεκριμένα στο πολιτικό σύστημα που υπήρχε στην αρχαία Αθήνα, όχι γενικά στην πόλη της Αθήνας. Η έννοια του πολιτικού συστήματος εμπεριέχεται στις σημασίες της "Πολιτείας". "Constitution" είναι ίσως κάτι ειδικότερο, αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι δεν ταιράζει ως μετάφραση. Όσο για το "Republic", δεν ξέρω αν με αυτή τη λέξη μεταφράζεται άλλη "Πολιτεία" από αυτή του Πλάτωνα. (Μάλλον όχι).


----------



## deerdock

Perseas said:
			
		

> "Constitution" είναι ίσως κάτι ειδικότερο, αλλά δεν θα έλεγα ότι δεν ταιράζει ως μετάφραση



Σωστός. Υποθέτω ότι έχω στο νου μου την έννοια του όρου "σύνταγμα" όταν διαβάζω "constitution", και ξεχνώ ότι ο όρος "constitution" δεν έχει μόνο τη σημασία του κωδικοποιημένου συντάγματος. Περιλαμβάνει και αυτή την σημασία: "a body of fundamental  principles or established precedents according to which a state or  other organization is acknowledged to be governed".




			
				Perseas said:
			
		

> Όσο για το "Republic", δεν ξέρω αν με αυτή τη λέξη μεταφράζεται άλλη "Πολιτεία" από αυτή του Πλάτωνα. (Μάλλον όχι).



Με τον όρο "republic" εννοείται ένα συγκεκριμένο πολίτευμα, οπότε δεν ταιριάζει με την έννοια του όρου "πολιτεία".


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Στα ελληνικά δεν έχει μόνο μία σημασία:
> 1. το κράτος (state)
> 2. η κυβέρνηση (government)
> 3. λογοτεχνικά συνήθως: πόλη (town)
> 4. στην αρχαιότητα: μορφή πολιτεύματος (δημοκρατία, ολιγαρχία)
> Πλάτωνος Πολιτεία (Plato's Republic)
> 5. συμπεριφορά (conduct, behaviour)
> 
> Σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται κυρίως με την πρώτη και δεύτερη σημασία.


Βλέπω μια ταινία που ονομάζεται Νεκρή Πολιτεία και δυστυχώς δεν καταλάβω το περισσότερο αλλά φαίνεται ότι πραγματοποιείται σε ένα χωριό, τι μπορεί να εκφραστεί το τίτλο σε αυτήν την περίπτωση; Στο χωριό; Στον κατεστραμμένος κάστρο που εμφανίζεται σε κάποιες σκηνές;  Επειδή η ιστορία ξεδιπλώνεται γύρω μια βεντέτα μπορεί επίσης να έχει να κάνει με συμπεριφορά;


----------



## ianis

Σε ένα κομμάτι ο πατέρας της Λένας μιλάει για νεκρή πολιτεία και η Λένα επίσης αλλά δε συλλαμβάνω παρά αυτό.


----------



## Acestor

The film takes place in Mystras. The abandoned fortress town is called *Η πολιτεία του Μυστρά*, and sometimes "The dead city of Mystras".

The Medieval Ruins of Mystras


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Acestor και καλή Πάσχα.


----------



## Αγγελος

Ελληνική Πολιτεία was the name the Greek collaborationist government adopted during the German occupation in WWII. (Cf. Vichy’s _État français). _The legal government-in-exile of course called itself Βασίλειον της Ελλάδος.


----------

